# What colour numnah?



## abi31 (7 November 2012)

Silly question, but off to the opening meet on Sat and first time hunting. Is it a dark coloured numnah (black/brown)? I've been looking at some images and there seem to be some people in white. Thankyou.x


----------



## arizonahoney (7 November 2012)

Definitely dark and discreet! It's not a dressage, who can get their whites Daz-whitest, competition


----------



## Starzaan (7 November 2012)

Brown fleece is the most correct, but dark and discreet is never frowned upon!


----------



## abi31 (7 November 2012)

Fantastic, thankyou. I'll report back Saturday night. Very excited!xx


----------



## DotesonCluny (7 November 2012)

Thanks, was about to ask the same question,will also report on first time out assuming survival !


----------



## C&C (8 December 2012)

I have just bought a cream sheepskin numnah opposed to brown as i have seen these in the field also ;-)


----------



## JenHunt (9 December 2012)

I usually hunt in a black or brown numnah (depending on the saddle colour), but have been told that a white numnah is also acceptable add long as it isn't just masses of fluff... 

So close fitting and neat, preferably dark coloured!


----------



## Hunters (9 December 2012)

I've always used a White numnah for a white grey horse, brown for a chestnut and black for a dark bay. Always sheepskin.


----------



## L&M (9 December 2012)

I have always used a cream sheepskin for 'big' days such as Opening meet, Boxing day and Lawn meets. We also wear cream for the tack and turnout at inter hunt relays.

Other days brown or black is fine, but as long as you are smart and presentable......


----------

